# The Worst Queen



## Aspera (Aug 1, 2005)

O.K. I think that we have completely exhausted the "best queen" stuff. I'm starting in of the worst queens. I haven't yet had the displeasure of AHB, so I'm casting my vote for nasty little feral queens. I some of you say that they're mite resistant, but I just don't care. They're mean, they love swarming, they propalize EVERYTHING and they run on the comb. Worst of all, the drones breed with my bees. I've read that Elgons are equally good for nothin', but I think that they mostly live outside of the US.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

So far, I would say the Buckfast queen was the worst. I was hoping that they would come out early and work later like some epople said and it didnt happen.

I am not sure if it was the race or jsut that queen so I will (maybe) try again next year


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I have a lot of the ferals and the meanness wasn't hard to breed out. I'm no expert on breeding, but I simply got rid of the mean ones and kept the nice ones.

Yes they propolize more. Is that a bad thing? Propolis is an antimicrobial. Running on the comb was another trait I didn't find hard to breed out. Occasionally I still get one that's runny. Flying queens is my biggest frustration with the ferals. I only get one chance at catching them and marking them. They fly at the drop of a hat.

The meanest bees and the nicest bees I've had were Buckfasts.







Although some of the ferals I've seen over the years were pretty mean.


----------



## Mitch (Jul 7, 2003)

Worst,Best?
Same relpie?
Worst A queen that does not do what you want it to do.

Best a queen that does what you want it to do.

The best and worst queen i have had 
By far the best all around the mutts i raize myself

The worst 2nd gen hybrid of any kind


----------



## Murphy (Jun 7, 2005)

Hi,

I am going to try my first russian queen. I have heard they are difficult to have accepted by an Italian hive. Is this correct or just a old wives tale? The way I normally introduce a new queen is to catch her and put her in a mesh cage pressed into comb for her to lay in. I then release after 3-4 days. This has allways worked for my Italians should I do something different for the Russian?

Thanks 

Kieran


----------



## Murphy (Jun 7, 2005)

Oh by the way the worst queen I have ever had was a freebee from another keeper, just plain mean.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>I have heard they are difficult to have accepted by an Italian hive. Is this correct or just a old wives tale? 

Sometimes it's difficult. Sometimes it's not. I would assume it will be diffcult and stack the deck. A push in cage over some emerging brood is the most reliable in my experience. However I have no brood right now.


----------



## Aspera (Aug 1, 2005)

The push in cage method works well for me. I haven't even found it necessary to release the queen. The bees seem to chew her out in less than a week, which is when I checked my queens. If you are worried, you could also try SMR mated to russian drones. This way the queen is full blooded Italian with Italian pheromones and laying characteristics. Brother Adam once claimed that if ever there was any doubt as to which drones to use, the Carnies usually proved superior. Apparently he didn't think as highly of the reciprocal cross. Maybe it created fecund queens in colonies more prone to swarming.


----------



## Aspera (Aug 1, 2005)

Micheal,

I'm sure that the ferals have many good traits to offer, but I haven't the skill or enough colonies to successful improve their faults. Propalis is a problem for me as I'm try to make nice clean sections of honeycomb.


----------



## Aspera (Aug 1, 2005)

BTW, the "ferals" I had may have been related to local swarms. I'm not really sure.


----------



## maverick (Oct 5, 2005)

hi all.
thanks to all that participates your responses were wonderful. this is amazing, when I posted my question I never expected this much input. I know the diverse responses will eventually not only help me, but others. I can't wait for spring


----------



## Robert Brenchley (Apr 23, 2000)

The worst queen is the one that doesn't mate.


----------



## Fusion_power (Jan 14, 2005)

Worst - the one that made bees so irritable that the instant I puffed smoke into the colony, I was stung over 100 times. I didn't even touch the cover. I came back dressed in armor and got rid of her on the spot. Those bees were dangerous.

Best - A cross of a feral with Buckfast. This was the first queen I had that showed marked tolerance of varroa.

Fusion


----------



## King bee apiary (Feb 8, 2005)

Well I started caucasians this past spring and was hoping they would build up and fill at least a super.But they are kinda slow and glue everything and I mean everything from other bugs to leaves that might fall in.No way are they mean except in a derth or fall with no flow.This fall I'd open them up for feeding (frame feeder) and have hundreds flying and crawling on me,only a few head butters.But then again if I did manage to rile one up and get her attention she'd come right for the head.But usually nail my father.For some reason they love to nail him every chance they get,must have something to do with the meds or because he's diabetic.
Any rate I'm gonna give em one more year to prove their worth before I try another breed.


----------



## Aspera (Aug 1, 2005)

Caucasians sound like neat critters. I was hoping to try midnights some time, but I couldn't find a reliable breeder anymore.


----------



## suttonbeeman (Aug 22, 2003)

Midnights are VERY gently and LOVE to swarm. About 25 years ago a retired Doctor got 5 midnight packages and we had a very good honey flow. He ended up with over 20 hives and almost no honey! But you could work them in shorts and nothing else!


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

Aspera, The worst queen? I was going to say Robin Williams, but after thinking a bit, I would have to say Patrick Swayze.


----------



## Aspera (Aug 1, 2005)

That was a real groaner...I should've seen it coming. You forgot Dame Edna and the East German swim team...


----------

